# Where will you start fishing when the ice is gone?



## allyfisher (Jan 9, 2013)

I am anxious to get my boat out.


----------



## tilefish (Aug 6, 2012)

I know the feeling. I'll be going to Wingfoot.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Alum Creek and soon
I should say....as soon as i clear the catch all from the winter being in the garage....seems it is used for storage


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Typically the mid Ohio Canal lakes are the first to warm up since there so shallow, thats Grand Lake St Marys, Lake Loramie, Indian and Buckeye lakes, all should produce the first of the prespawn bass, the earliest crappie and catfish bites as well, Ill be hitting GLSM once she opens all the way up and stays that way on a weekend, Im O-3 so far, been open at midweek and half frozen the last three weekends..LOL

Salmonid


----------



## avidhunter11 (Feb 12, 2013)

I will be going to Wingfoot also to see if I can get some perch or crappie.


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

Detroit River, Lake Erie Jig Bite and Maybe Mahoning river wading


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

West Branch for the test run and maybe some slow trolling for northerns/Muskie. Then its off to the big lake for the jig bite


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

will start at mr,whites snapper pond if its not pad locked///////////


----------



## billorp (Aug 25, 2007)

west branch, mosquito, local ponds. I don't care,I just wanna go!!


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

Nimisila and long. 

Drew

Sent from my Droid 1

2013:
Common cold - 0
Flu - 0
Sniffles - 0
Bluegill - 0
Crappie - 0
Smallmouth - 0
Largemouth - 0
Perch - 0
Redear - 0


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

mogadore, wingfoot, clendening, tappen


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Florida Keys - in 3 weeks!!!!

Then the smallmouth bite in the rivers 
& the crappie bite in the marina.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

I start who said I quit I fish all year just slow down in winter. To every Man, Women and child who cares hit a lake 60 miles of Youngstown lets go even if we do not know each others OK with me long as we fish all I care about. Hit Mahoning river and Mill Creek park most every day if care meet me to fish OK say the day.Rest as Milton,Westbranch,Skeeter and lake Eie too. on a 24 hour and a 7 day a week.


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

I am also from Youngstown and always looking to fish with somebody......My first outing will be for PIKE in Breakneck Creek in Kent/Ravenna area....Then it will be game on in the Mahoning River by Berlin and Milton,then give the Lowellville area a shot to give me some fish....


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Portage Lakes, Mogadore and Mosquito


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Portage Lakes,Mog,and a few others I haven't fished last year.


----------



## surfin4stripers (Sep 3, 2009)

creekcrawler said:


> Florida Keys - in 3 weeks!!!!
> 
> Then the smallmouth bite in the rivers
> & the crappie bite in the marina.


Heading to Islamorada in a few weeks myself. Hoping to hook into some cobia. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

wallace lake. and if i am lucky i will get to fish with cull'n this season once or twice


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

If you go fishing any where take me and I will help on gas. You can have my catch less I get only one then you can have head and guts as I mostly will throw that away it makes garden fertillizer. Well you know how get to me and if any others see this are welecome too. As I fish most every day 24 hours and 7 days a week. Your call I be there. Any lake up to 60 miles from Youngstown. Lake Erie too Bula Conny areas are my favorites fished Erie over 50 years and know it well


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Wallace Lake and Mosquito... from shore.


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

Berlin is my "go-to" lake, but I fish a variety of places. Past few months (when able) Cuyahoga River and Sandy Creek. I spend a good bit of time in the summer at Atwood Lake (family cottage), and thats when its Leesville musky time


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

Ill be taking my new Sevylor Fish hunter 280 that i customized with a wood carpeted floor and 2 bench seats and a minkota trolling motor mounted on the back. 

On a few farm ponds to slay some giant slabs as soon as the ice melts. 

Then to a 160 meter x 500 meter x45 foot deep lake in the center of a horse training track to try that out for the first time. 

Then i might take it out to wingfoot to see if the crappie action is as good as people have been saying. 

and ill make that cycle until my freezer is full.


----------



## jaysin05 (Sep 12, 2010)

I just moved to yongstown 6 months ago. I dont know many spots but im looking forward to fishing the mahoning river between milton/berlin. Also, I would like to try mogodore. I work 20 mins from milton so ill be there A LOT in the early mornings. Im looking to buy my first boat this year too so this years going to be extra exciting! Cant wait!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Most likely foundation park (fishing park with three small lakes) just to get my new kayak out and get acquainted with it.. Then Knox lake and kokosing and any other fish holding water that calls my name

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## thomast750 (Jan 5, 2013)

I've been fishing the Alum spillway recently, but I will be at Knox Lake as soon as possible.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

thomast750 said:


> I've been fishing the Alum spillway recently, but I will be at Knox Lake as soon as possible.


If you go to Knox for cats then you better save me some ..heck bass too for that matter can't wait to navigate that mine field of trees in the yak!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bronkobri (Jul 10, 2012)

Nimisila.....I live about 500 yards from it. I plan on mastering it this year.


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

jaysin05 said:


> I just moved to yongstown 6 months ago. I dont know many spots but im looking forward to fishing the mahoning river between milton/berlin. Also, I would like to try mogodore. I work 20 mins from milton so ill be there A LOT in the early mornings. Im looking to buy my first boat this year too so this years going to be extra exciting! Cant wait!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_maumee.aspx
Just wanted to let you know , March 1-may 1. They dont allow fishing from sunset to sunrise on that part of the river. Good luck to ya. Milton is a decent walleye lake


----------



## jaysin05 (Sep 12, 2010)

t.stuller said:


> http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_maumee.aspx
> Just wanted to let you know , March 1-may 1. They dont allow fishing from sunset to sunrise on that part of the river. Good luck to ya. Milton is a decent walleye lake


Thanks for the info! Id hate to get a ticket for lack of knowledge. My buddy and I will be targeting eyes in milton all year im sure. Good luck to you too.


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

doesnt matter! i just wanna fish. berlin, mosquito, pymatuning. night fishing early in spring is good for crappie and some walleye action


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

My usual, Ladue for the spring crappie bite. Maybe hook one of the ghost walleyes I bump into now and then.


----------



## Crappiekiller17 (Jun 18, 2007)

i would typically start off at berlin, but with how low the water has been this past year, i think i may start at mosquito, then pymy then berlin......i need to introduce myself to some newer lakes....ive fished mogadore a few times and have also fished the north reservoir.....


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I'll be on North/Hower first. If the ice isn't gone for a while, i'll be fishing the Tusc Clinton to Massillon.


----------



## gdhuber (Dec 6, 2009)

Berlin and Milton... Gotta love them Walleyes... and Crappies!


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

Springfield and Nimi. Chautauqua every other weekend til the spawn.


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Illinois river for the MWC in 2 wks then mosquito then berlin. Im going through fishing withdrawls. Iv been working 6,7 day wks and havent got to wet a line in over a month. My hand is starting to twitch


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

Probably Long Lake and North for me. Long is already losing ice from what I see by Manchester road.
I only live a mile from the Long Lake ramp so that is the most convenient. 
I wish you didnt have to pay to get on Springfield as I would like to run over there to run the boat for the first time. That is the lake that I grew up on.


----------



## BadMouthFishing (Jul 14, 2012)

We a group of us bad mouth fishing intend to wade Mosquito' Berlin' westbranch' mahoning river every place.
looking for those jacks that have love in there eyes:Banane36::handshake::highfive:


----------

